# How to APPLY for a USEF ammy card?



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

https://www.usef.org/documents/rules/GuidelinesAmateurReinstatement.pdf

https://www.usef.org/documents/membership/2015MembershipApp.pdf

I believe, whatever your plans, you have to be a member. Maybe someone else has more insight.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

USEF is a national governing board that upholds the rules and such for nationally recognized shows. To enter one of these shows (A or AA rated show) you must be a member (and also a member of USHJA). As a member you either check mark "amateur" or "professional" on your application, that's it. It's an annual membership card you get with the distinction of your status, not an "ammy card". If you aren't planning on doing a show where a membership is needed I wouldn't bother applying. It doesn't really up your ante at all and it's like $60 for the year and about $60 or 65 for USHJA. You can either apply online at the link Druydess posted or you can actually just join at the show where membership is needed. The office will have forms you can fill out and give the secretary. Is the show that you're wanting to do a rated show? I'm confused about what the class you're wanting to do is asking for. I am a professional, which basically just means I can't enter in any amateur only classes, but I've never ever been asked to show any kind of card for a particular class. Fill in my USEF id on an entry form? Yes. But that's it.


----------



## Ripplewind (Mar 22, 2012)

upnover said:


> USEF is a national governing board that upholds the rules and such for nationally recognized shows. To enter one of these shows (A or AA rated show) you must be a member (and also a member of USHJA). As a member you either check mark "amateur" or "professional" on your application, that's it. It's an annual membership card you get with the distinction of your status, not an "ammy card". If you aren't planning on doing a show where a membership is needed I wouldn't bother applying. It doesn't really up your ante at all and it's like $60 for the year and about $60 or 65 for USHJA. You can either apply online at the link Druydess posted or you can actually just join at the show where membership is needed. The office will have forms you can fill out and give the secretary. Is the show that you're wanting to do a rated show? I'm confused about what the class you're wanting to do is asking for. I am a professional, which basically just means I can't enter in any amateur only classes, but I've never ever been asked to show any kind of card for a particular class. Fill in my USEF id on an entry form? Yes. But that's it.


Thank you, that clears up quite a few questions. I ended up not going to that particular show due to transportation issues, but hopefully I can get that sorted out soon. I don't remember exactly why I thought I needed the pro/ammy "card", since I started this thread a while back. But I do know that, for some reason, it was important. -shrugs- If I ever get confused about it again, I can just come here and re-read what you posted, so thank you!

As far as upping the anty, you're right in that the show isn't anything like an AA show. However, compared to the little schooling shows I've been stuck in, it's quite a leap. I've done only a handful of "non-schooling" shows, and so I want to get more experience with tougher competition, without getting too far ahead of myself.


----------

